# Hi from West Berkshire



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently bought three pet mice from a breeder. They were all from separate litters but roughly the same age (6weeks old) 
Their names are Geri, Minnie & Maggie or rather their names were that. After getting home with them and them all spending a night together we realised Maggie is infact a boy and not a girl like we originally thought which is why I have joined.
How likely would it be that my two girls are pregnant? We separated Maggie who is now named Mickey as soon as we realised but now think mabe some babies could be on the way. I hope being only 6 weeks old and getting pregnant won't harm them if they are and if they are I'll be wanting lots of advice I expect as have no idea about the breeding and upbringing of mice.

They are pretty mice. I don't know the correct terms for colour but Mickey has black & white patches. Geri is a silvery colour and Minnie is a grey and white and they chose me rather than the other way around. They were the first three to climb onto my hand so I was like Ok I'm yours


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Sarah Y. Thank you for the welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice to meet you


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice to meet you also woodwitch


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forums! I would imagine your chances are 50/50, females come into heat every few days, so he might have missed it if he was only in for a night. Some females like to make the males "court" them, and since they are young mice he might not know what he was doing. However, it just takes an instant to get pregnant, just make sure to right the date down and watch for signs of pregnancy. Mrs. Beach can tell you about weighing them daily for early signs, just shoot her a pm if you want more details.


----------



## Gerimouse (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok thanks Frizzle.
It's been 5 days since I separated them. I am hoping they are not pregnant but if they are then I'll probably keep the female babies rather than give them away but would probably have to rehome some of the males depending on how many there were because of space needed for extra cages. I've got room for about 3 more tub cages. I'm not planning to breed in the future. I just want them as pets but i'm liking this forum and cooing over the photo's people are posting so I'm going to definitely stay here as a member.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

